# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Hoesten Voor Het Inslapen

## Marie

Heb de laatste weken een vreemd probleem.
Elke avond als ik in bed stap begin ik te hoesten.
Dat duurt denk ik een minuut of tien en dan is het over.
Ik dacht eerst aan een allergie, maar als ik bv &#39;s nachts er even uitgeweest ben of overdag een tukkie doe, dan heb ik het niet.
Ook &#39;s ochtends bij het wakker worden heb ik geen last.

Wie herkent dit? :blink: 

(ps ik rook niet)

----------


## Marie

Ben er eindelijk achter wat de oorzaak is.
Mijn pas paar jaar oude kapok kussens blijken poreus.
Bij het slapen gaan schud ik mijn kussens op en daardoor komt kwam kapokstof vrij.
Met een extra sloop om mijn kussen zijn de problemen weg.

----------


## Loes

Hoi Marie.

Nu ik jou verhaal hier lees, denk ik ja dat had ik ook kunnen bedenken. Maarja, ik ben er niet zo opgekomen tot dat ik jou oplossing las.

Ik had dat als mijn kleinkinderen kwamen slapen en willen dan altijd een knuffel in bed. En ik heb er een paar op de kast staan die we verder niet gebruiken. En dan begon èèn van de jongens altijd te hoesten. Toen dacht ik ook opeens van, die moet ik misschien eerst even uitkloppen omdat er toch stof bij komt. Dus nu weet ik dat en inderdaad, geen last meer.

Hoe is het verder met je?

Fijne dag nog verder en groetjes van Loes.

----------


## Luuss0404

Fijn dat jullie de oorzaak gevonden hebben dames!

Verdere tips op internet;
Je slaapkamer zoveel mogelijk stofvrij hebben en houden. 
Bij allergie voor wol/veren/syntetische stoffen; koop een dekbed en hoofdkussen die vrij zijn van de stof waar je allergisch voor bent en neem je eigen spullen mee op vakantie/uit logeren.
Bij verkoudheid hoestpastilles of hoestdrank oid innemen voor t naar bed gaan.

Iemand anders nog tips?

----------

